# Finally gave the dog hauler a little love last night...



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

Since there isn't a whole lot of traffic in the forums I thought I'd share.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Very Nice.... great looking car!


----------



## PSP-RS4 (Aug 22, 2006)

can someone tell me the tire specs ?


----------

